# Gaming laptop for Rs. 80000



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Dec 9, 2014)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Ans. Rs 80000 tentative.

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Ans. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?
Ans. Playing hardcore games like GTA V(when its launched),watchdogs,Assassins creed rogue etc,photo editing applications like Photoshop CS6 and playing 3D movies directly to my Samsung 3D TV.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Ans. Core i7(the quad core ones),8GB Ram,1TB,2GB+ graphics.

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:HP,Dell,Toshiba,Asus
b. Dislike:Acer,Lenovo

6) Anything else you would like to say?

    Screen resolution (1080p (Full HD) )
    HDMI 1.4 compatible


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 9, 2014)

+1 to Lenovo Y50.

For other OEMs' configs are like this 

HP 
Dell 
Toshiba


----------



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Dec 9, 2014)

I already have lenovo in the brand I dislike.I agree that Y50 has the best config. of all that are available today in this price range but I have heard that the display is really terrible and I think if someone is spending 75k on a laptop,he wouldn't want that.Don't you think so?Also one of my friend had really bad experience with lenovo's ASS.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 10, 2014)

^you can check Asus G55JR with a lesser powerful gpu (gtx 850m) compared to that of Y50. If you are worried about the display being bad, you should check it once in a local shop.

I've been using a Lenovo r61 for more than 6 years, never needed to visit the service centre.


----------



## rhyansy (Dec 10, 2014)

You can try MSI Gaming Laptops available at Flipkart. (Msi Store Online - Buy Msi Products Online at Best Price in India | Flipkart.com) It's world renown gaming laptop brand made available recently in India. Your budget is in range of GE60 or GP60. Please visit the official MSI Indial (in.msi.com) website for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 10, 2014)

^ hell no. GP60 has 840m, GE60 is 12k above @OPs budget and still has 850m -_-


----------



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Dec 10, 2014)

[MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] I think MSIs are really overpriced for what they offer.

What about Asus ROG G551JK,HP Envy k111tx and HP Envy k112tx?I dont know about asus ASS.Does someone have experience with asus?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 10, 2014)

^Both the HP ones have ULV i7 and that crap split Up/Down arrow keys.


----------



## seamon (Dec 10, 2014)

ASUS:
poor ASS, weak GPU, good screen.

Lenovo:
Awesome ASS(IDK where your friend went for ASS but in my town it's one of the best), poor screen, powerful GPU.


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 10, 2014)

Hmm, go for Asus G551, 79K-80K, good screen, good speakers, good keyboard, an ODD(well, if you like to watch Blurays), a slightly slower GPU (Unigine Heaven 3.0 : 42.6 vs 49.5). Physically, 850M and 860M have same core count, but different core speeds and memory type. I don't think that you will like 4 or 5 frames more in lieu of a bad screen. Oh, the HDD also spins at 7200RPM, better than "Hybrid" disk drives. 

After sales support is fine, it may not be exceptionally good, but that is purely contextual. Dell provides best after sales(on site repair, you can see what the person is doing with hardware, and quick response), followed by HP(Battery replacement@ same day, screen exchange at one bright pixel after seven months of purchase). With Asus, you will get on site support to limited extent(RAM/HDD/ODD) and slightly slower response times, i.e., it may take two to three days in small cities.


----------



## seamon (Dec 10, 2014)

Asus is a very good option and if you are up for overclocking(which is extremely safe if done correctly), you can basically get Y50 level performance.


----------



## rhyansy (Dec 11, 2014)

AbhishekKumar29010 said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] I think MSIs are really overpriced for what they offer.
> 
> What about Asus ROG G551JK,HP Envy k111tx and HP Envy k112tx?I dont know about asus ASS.Does someone have experience with asus?



It's not all about GPU only but other gaming features as well. But still, it boils down to your requirements. Our offerings are in line for those looking for premium quality products. Apple is priced higher too but no one is complaining. It's all about perception. MSI is here to provide more options to those who see the value. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 11, 2014)

^ no one is asking to buy macbooks for gaming so no one is complaining. 
GPU is the most important thing which MSI is ignoring just for the "premium" thing (or rainbow coloured keyboard can improve the gaming performance  ). If @op has good budget, why should he buy underpowered configs?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 12, 2014)

man you are pressing everyone to buy MSI laptop in the forum even though you know we won't suggest anyone to buy it


----------



## rhyansy (Dec 15, 2014)

$hadow said:


> man you are pressing everyone to buy MSI laptop in the forum even though you know we won't suggest anyone to buy it



Just providing options. Everyone in forum just suggest Lenovo in gaming segment, which is really weird...No one suggest that in international forums.


----------



## 1manshow (Dec 15, 2014)

^^ International users have so good options of buying gaming laptops with good specs. Here in India, only Lenovo provides best price to performance ratio when it comes to good specs. MSI is way overpriced with somewhat inferior specs in comparison to Lenovo under similar price brackets.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 15, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Just providing options. Everyone in forum just suggest Lenovo in gaming segment, which is really weird...No one suggest that in international forums.



India doesn't have Clevo/Sager, Gigabyte, Razer, Auros presence or Asus ROG, MSI, Alienware with good overall configs at justified price. 
Blame the people who are born in India for recommending Lenovo Y50, the only laptop with 860m under 80k.

Weird and stupid thing would be to buy a laptop with 850m for 100k instead of a laptop with 860m for 75k and maybe get a screen replacement for 8k.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 15, 2014)

We suggest here what we think is right and vfm as per the requirements of the user. Not any over charged machine. Lenovo has got a good hold of the Indian market coz of the reason that companies like Alienware,ASUS, Razer or even MSi rarely provide their products and if they do they will make a normal user cry out loud.


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 15, 2014)

[MENTION=300513]AbhishekKumar29010[/MENTION], I have an ASUS G551JK. If you have any questions regarding it I would gladly help.

 It has an awesome IPS display and good gaming performance. The only downside of this laptop is the poor speakers but the bundled gaming headsets take care of that.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 15, 2014)

Try to buy a desktop instead of a gaming laptop, which will give you more performance and value for money (Words of an Alienware owner)


----------



## rhyansy (Dec 16, 2014)

$hadow said:


> We suggest here what we think is right and vfm as per the requirements of the user. Not any over charged machine. Lenovo has got a good hold of the Indian market coz of the reason that companies like Alienware,ASUS, Razer or even MSi rarely provide their products and if they do they will make a normal user cry out loud.



It's no use to have a very cheap price when most components inside is downgraded to reach the price. That is what Indian version of Y50 is now. I have explained earlier that MSI is to offer the best config there is without alteration like other countries. As you mentioned Asus too, it's the same with them, they offer unaltered models. THAT is the price to reach Indian consumers.

Am very sad too why this has to happen, but at least India is still way way better than countries like Brazil where taxes are over 400%. It's just a fact of international trade barriers.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't mind don't care. But will bot be recommending something which can be bought at a lesser price.


----------

